# Mirko to meet with his Idol...Van Damme. Ha ha.



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

Jutarnji.hr 
Here is article from croatian newspapers. 
It says that famous Belgian actor Jean-Claude van Damme recently found out that Mirko Filipović was inspired as a teenager by his movies. After watching Blood Sport, Mirko started training martial arts. So Van Damme decided to give him a phone call. 
When Crocop received phone call from Van Damme, he thought someone is making fun of him They spoke for almost an hour, and after Crocop was convinced that it is actually Van Damme, he called Van Damme to visit him in his house in Zagreb. Van Damme was very pleased and he accepted the offer Van Damme is shooting a movie in Bulgaria at the moment, and he will come to Zagreb on 21st or 22nd of March. He will stay in Mirko's house for 7 days, and during that time he will train in his gym and visit Mirko's house in village Privlaka, where Mirko lived as a boy. 

Maybe Van Damme will learn some new moves I have a feeling that this could end with Mirko acting in movie again (I hope not, I'm not fan of Crocop movies ) 
I hope that this won't affect Mirko's preparations for fight with Gonzaga, we don't want another "Randleman incident" 

Van Damme says that he watches MMA, but he heard about Mirko from his father, who watched one of Pride shows, and before Mirko's fight there was a short movie about Mirko. After watching it, Van Damme's father told him: "there is one great fighter who wears checkered shorts and as a teenager had your poster in his room". Van Damme says that he felt satisfaction in fact that one Pride champion found inspiration in his movies for all that Spartan work. So he decided to call Mirko. 
Van Damme says that he wants to make a movie about mixed martial arts, and that Crocop would have a role in this movie. Besides Crocop, Van Damme wants Jerome Le Banner, Fedor Emelianenko and Mauricio "Shogun" Rua in that movie. Van Damme says that this movie would be for mixed martial arts what "Raging Bull" (with Robert De Niro) was for boxing. 
In rest of the interview, Van Damme says that he trains more now, cause he doesn't want to embarass himself in front of Crocop. He is also joking that he plans to stay for 7 days at Crocop's home, but there is possibility that it will last shorter, if he doesn't meet Crocop's expectations 

They ask him about Sylvester Stallone, and he compares their relationship to Crocop and Fedor. He says they are rivals, so they can't be friends. But he also says that he hopes Crocop and Fedor will become friends, if they agree to shoot a movie together.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ha, never new that was Cro Cop's idol, but yeah I hope it don't effect his training.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

thats sweet i love van damne he i dutch tho.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

C'mon guys admit it even if you don't like Van Damme personnally, his movie Bloodsport definitley inspired alot guys to go out and learn Kickboxing / Muay Thai, the movie was the bomb at that time.:thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shut up, i know... but... i'm sorta a Van Damme junkie... i have all his movies but the latest few... and yes, he's been making movies consistantly forever. in one, he costars with Vivica A fox! lol

shut up...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> shut up, i know... but... i'm sorta a Van Damme junkie... i have all his movies but the latest few... and yes, he's been making movies consistantly forever. in one, he costars with Vivica A fox! lol
> 
> shut up...


Huh, never pictured you as a Van Damme fan


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I've known for a while that he was a fan of Van Damme, he did an interview in 2003 saying his idol was Van Damme. I'm a fan of Van Damme movies, especially Bloodsport. That's pretty cool of Van Damme to spend time with Mirko, I would love to see him in an action movie with Rua, Le Banner, and Fedor. This will not affect how he fights against Gonzaga, hell this might make Mirko work harder to impress his "idol" Van Damme. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Van Damme was also an idol of mine as a kid, I would pick fights at school because I thought I had his head kicks and splits.


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought Van Damme was washed up. :dunno:

I had no idea he was still filming ...


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

You're still a kid!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*CC looks happy...*










CC w/ the Muscles from Brussels, Jean Claude


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> CC w/ the Muscles from Brussels, Jean Claude


CC looks happier than when he's kick someone's head off LOL


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

they should have a lhk contest


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

That mofo has gotten old


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Has Van Damm hurt anyone since he blinded that guy in Cyborg with the knife slash?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Fanny packs are making a comeback. I think I'll ask my aunt if I can have hers.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

hahaha I just noticed that too


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Van Dam definitley has not aged gracefully...wow


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*video*

video CC Van Damme visit sick kids...

Van Damme razveselio bolesnu djecu u Klaiæevoj - DNEVNIK.hr

(Fedor: been there, done that...)

This thread will be the Official Vamn Damme thread ok...


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> video CC Van Damme visit sick kids...
> 
> Van Damme razveselio bolesnu djecu u Klaiæevoj - DNEVNIK.hr
> 
> ...


Hey, it's always nice to see these guys do something like this, I don't care if it's for PR or not it's still a cool thing to do :thumbsup:


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

please spar each other..please please please


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

they should play shot for shot. with lhk's


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

these pictures tell it all:
















either this Van Damme is a double agent sent by Fedor to spy on CC (or Vice-Versa); or Van Damme has a twin like in his movie "Double Impact".









...and look-e-here...










after hearing rumors about Pride being sold...Fedor needs a shoulder to cry on ....Van Damme siezes the opportunity...

_Van Damme: "Hush now, everything's going to be alright. You don't have to fight in a cage...Bodog will sign you."_

This Van damme guy...I don't trust him..


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry, but unless Scorsese is directing it, Van Damme should never blaspheme the name Raging Bull.


----------

